# OSCAT Release 26



## hugo (1 Januar 2008)

pünktlich zum 1.1.2008 haben wir die 26 released.

mit insgesamt 75 geänderten bzw neuen Modulen ist die 26 ein wesentlicher Meilenstein in der Weiterentwicklung der OSCAT Bibliothek.
neben verbesserter Performance und neuen features in vorhandenen Bausteinen gibt es auch viele neue Funktionen.

- eine neuer Baustein TONOF erzeugt sowohl eine Einschaltverzögerung als auch eine Ausschaltverzögerung
- neue mathematische Funktionen: Gamma, Sigmoid, Langevin und FIB
- eine komplettes Paket an Bausteinen zur Vektoralgebra
- Konvertierungsfunktionen für BCD to Int und umgekehrt
- neue Bausteine Signal und Signal_4 zur akustischen und optischen Signalerzeugung
- der neue Baustein CLK_N ersetzt die alten Bausteine CLK_1ms, CLK_2ms, CLK_4ms und CLK_8ms
- neue Funktion Year_begin berechnet das Datum des 1.1. eines beliebigen Jahres.
- neuer Baustein Message_8 zur Erzeugung von Meldungen mit Acknowledge
- der Baustein Fade erlaubt ein weiches Überblenden zweier Analogsignale
- Store_8 speichert bis zu 8 Zustände mit Acknowledge

Als weiters Highlight wurde die OSCAT LIB nun auch auf Multiprog portiert.
Danke an dieser Stelle an Kurt der hier hervorragende Arbeit geleistet hat.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2008)

> - neue Funktion Year_begin berechnet das Datum des 1.1. eines beliebigen Jahres.



also bei mir ist das Datum des 1.1. eines Jahres immer der 1.1.?


----------



## hugo (6 Januar 2008)

ja natürlich aber aus den integer werten für tag, monat und jahr nusst du erst mal einen typ date zusammenbauen, und das in wenigen mikrosekunden.
das genau macht die funktion


----------



## hugo (16 Januar 2008)

Heute wúrde auch die version für Step7 released und steht zum download auf unserer homepage bereit


----------

